# I think my dog is moulting...



## StormAndy (Apr 6, 2008)

storm started shedding the other week....the time came today to give him a good brush...he loves it.....sort of





































now thats what you call a crash diet..ears down...dyson at the ready...lol


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2008)

Jesus, I think he might be moulting ya know! The N. Inuit we have better not start shedding while he's with us!


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

ajshep1984 said:


> Jesus, I think he might be moulting ya know! The N. Inuit we have better not start shedding while he's with us!


I normally get them in the grooming parlour when they get to that stage looks like more coat on the floor than on the dog by the time you finish LOL


----------



## bordercolliepup (Jan 9, 2008)

You can make a new rug lol


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

woah ya could make a jumper with all o that


----------



## Smudgeypants (Mar 21, 2008)

GOSH!!!! i think u mite be right about the moulting lol


----------



## andrea 35 (Nov 22, 2007)

Our labs are loulting too at the moment !!! i thought i got a lot out of them when i brushed them but thats taking the p...s lol


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

invest in a "Zoom groom" and brush him outside


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2008)

pmsl..looks like my kitchen when ive had the clippers out giving all the boys a haircut!!


----------



## StormAndy (Apr 6, 2008)

round 2 will be in a week or so...lol

once all his undercoat has gone he looks completely different. What with the gradual shedding of his top coat and the constant moult of his undercoat as it regrows and the moults...he pretty much uses half of his energy all year round just regrowing hair...lol


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2008)

They barely shed at all apart from when they start moulting do they?


----------



## StormAndy (Apr 6, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> They barely shed at all apart from when they start moulting do they?


thats a myth mate...His top coat "drops" all year round, not heavy, just normal drop I suppose but it gets everywhere, and he completely sheds the undercoat once a year, but it can last quite a while....


----------



## StormAndy (Apr 6, 2008)

dh.dti said:


> especially on the back end...


yeah, the back half and legs etc looks really scruffy for a while...lol


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2008)

StormAndy said:


> thats a myth mate...His top coat "drops" all year round, not heavy, just normal drop I suppose but it gets everywhere, and he completely sheds the undercoat once a year, but it can last quite a while....


I'm not basing it on what I've heard! We've got a Northern Inuit with as at the moment and I didn't get a single hair come out when grooming him!


----------



## StormAndy (Apr 6, 2008)

ah...don't know much if anything about NI's to be honest... 
but not one single hair...???...totally different to husky's then...lol
Even when storm has finished his blowout, he still drops....nowhere near as bad but I fear I will never be able to say I brushed him and not one single hair came out...lol


----------



## StormAndy (Apr 6, 2008)

dh.dti said:


> Yeah same with ours mate top coat drops all year although the under coat blows twice a year...


yeah, I've been racking my brains trying to pinpoint when storm sheds his undercoat....I'm pretty sure it is just once tbh, but it lasts quite a while...I have read it is purely down to environment/climate as to when and how long the blowout lasts....


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

you have a beauty there 

my northern inuits drop the top coat all year, and then blow there under coat big time proberly due to start  but i dont have carpet phew much easier to clean up.


----------



## StormAndy (Apr 6, 2008)

nici said:


> you have a beauty there
> 
> my northern inuits drop the top coat all year, and then blow there under coat big time proberly due to start  but i dont have carpet phew much easier to clean up.


ah..very similar then.

They look stunning by the way.
Had a little look on google last night reading up on NI's out of interest....they seem the perfect pet, beautiful and loving...what more could you want.?...apart from the ability to keep hold of their own hair of course..lol


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

StormAndy said:


> ah..very similar then.
> 
> They look stunning by the way.
> Had a little look on google last night reading up on NI's out of interest....they seem the perfect pet, beautiful and loving...what more could you want.?...apart from the ability to keep hold of their own hair of course..lol


lol yeah that would do it


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2008)

I must have a freak on nature here then! Maybe I exagerated at not a single hair but barely a thing comes off him!


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2008)

StormAndy said:


> storm started shedding the other week....the time came today to give him a good brush...he loves it.....sort of
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yerp hes shedding... abit  lol


----------



## MeganRose (Apr 13, 2008)

That looks a familiar sight.


----------



## catzndogz (Mar 12, 2008)

StormAndy said:


> storm started shedding the other week....the time came today to give him a good brush...he loves it.....sort of
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think you might be right


----------

